# The General Assembly of the Free Church of Scotland, confessional subscription, and “persecuting principles”



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 23, 2020)

... And the General Assembly, in passing this act, think it right to declare, that, while the Church firmly maintains the same scriptural principles as to the duties of nations and their rulers in reference to true religion and the Church of Christ, for which she has hitherto contended, she disclaims intolerant or persecuting principles, and does not regard her Confession of Faith, or any portion thereof, when fairly interpreted, as favouring intolerance or persecution, or consider that her office-bearers, by subscribing it, profess any principles inconsistent with liberty of conscience and the right of private judgment. ...

For more, see The General Assembly of the Free Church of Scotland, confessional subscription, and “persecuting principles”.


----------

